# Anyone using tarantula sentry guns?



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Another rare moment when Old Man "thinks" and decides to share it with people. 

I've have been giving deep thought to getting some sentry guns for my vanilla marines, to be precise, getting assault cannon sentry guns and am wondering if anybody else uses them. In theory they look good for pushing back the deep strike range of enemy units and protecting a gunlines while providing reasonably cheap firepower (x3 pumping out 36 S6 shots is not to sniffed at) and cheaper than a scout squad plus they do not suffer tbe targeting restrictions of the H.B varient. Fluff wise a highly elite unit like marines would use such a device for flank protection while they insert, give some heretic the good news and then bug out for tea and biscuits. 

Now of course they don't move can't score an objective, but it does lessen your drop count for deployment and they look cool depending on which 3rd part base I get as F.W sell them any more. As always your wisdom in these matters is greatly appreciated, hugs and kisses Old Man.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

The Assault Cannon variant is quite good if you keep your sightlines firmly in mind when setting up, and remember that they're not actually all that tough.

The Heavy Bolter ones are okay (but vastly underperform for cost compared to the Assault Cannons), the Multi-Melta variant is expensive points-wise but at least it doesn't have the horrible Lascannon targeting restrictions that see the LC variant happily target things like Beasts or Swarms instead of the Superheavy behind it


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Shandathe said:


> The Assault Cannon variant is quite good if you keep your sightlines firmly in mind when setting up, and remember that they're not actually all that tough.


The assault cannon is the only one I'd get, it is the best bang for your buck points wise. I know it is not tough, but if i can place them out of direct line of site or in cover, to delay deep strike and hose a unit that moves into it's fire lane. I was hoping someone had used them in a list, but they are probably only used in narrative games


----------



## friar76 (Jul 10, 2012)

Well you could always check to see if anyone with a BA list have used the razorback variant with the twin assault cannon on top. It may be a mobile firebase, but the logic is the same.

I would consider using them in 40k, especially when protecting your own objectives, but their poor BS means you will need additional support from a cheap counter-assault unit. You can make quite an interesting list, with a static firebase. However, all it would need is to run the forward positions stratgem and to redeploy them after the end of the deployment phase, so as to catch the enemy off-guard.

However, double check the rules for this, as static weapons may not be subject to this stratagem.


----------

